# How long to feel Masteron Propionate?



## transcend2007 (Nov 1, 2012)

How do you guys run Masteron Propionate and about how long does it take to feel it?


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: Mast P*

I ran it E3D, it kicked in a couple weeks..was awesome


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: Mast P*

EOD is common as well.  short ester, should be quick.


----------



## pirovoliko (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: Mast P*

400-600 mg EOD with a fairly quick trigger.


----------



## transcend2007 (Nov 2, 2012)

*Re: Mast P*

What did you guys run your Mast P with?


----------



## Cobra Strike (Nov 2, 2012)

*Re: Mast P*

Mast p or e goes with everything bro. First time i ran it was with deca


----------



## Tilltheend (Nov 2, 2012)

*Re: Mast P*

I used it every other day at about 100mg's. It took about 2-3 weeks to fully feel.


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 2, 2012)

*Re: Mast P*



transcend2007 said:


> What did you guys run your Mast P with?



Primo and winny


----------



## transcend2007 (Nov 3, 2012)

*Re: Mast P*

Ah Jenner ~ primo is my next cycle (24 weeks - 800mg - 1g per week).

Did you run it the entire cycle?


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 3, 2012)

*Re: Mast P*



transcend2007 said:


> Ah Jenner ~ primo is my next cycle (24 weeks - 800mg - 1g per week).
> 
> Did you run it the entire cycle?



yep, ran everything for 20 weeks


----------



## transcend2007 (Nov 3, 2012)

*Re: Mast P*

Sweet!  What benefits do you feel you got from Mast P and then also from primo (if different)?


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 3, 2012)

*Re: Mast P*

well its hard to say doing the 3 compounds together but I'm sure I got hard and cut more from the mast and winny


----------



## mistah187 (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: Mast P*

eod here 100mg.


----------

